# 2000 Nissan Altima overheating



## CavinEdwards (Jun 7, 2016)

I was driving my car when it started to overheat, I took it to my stepdad and we changed the thermostat because it had broken, while we did that we saw a really small leak but we didn't really see where it was coming from, since then I've just been putting water in it and it's been doing fine, but then the water started boiling after driving, so I bought more coolant and it's all been gone within the day, my stepdad said it could be a faulty gasket or o ring? I'm not sure, I know almost nothing about cars. Is there anything else I should be looking out for?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Look for the highest point of leakage. Get in there with a high lumens flashlight.

Sounds like a combination leak-induced pressure-problem - higher pressure lets the coolant operate at a higher temp BEFORE boiling. Absence of higher pressure, lower boiling point. Left unchecked, will take out the engine.

You need to find this ASAP.

Post a pic of the location here if in doubt.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also make sure your electric fans are working.


----------

